# Metal Mamas???



## mamahelvete (Sep 29, 2008)

Is there a tribe for mamas who are metal heads or conservatives? I like to meet and be around people who are very intelligent, fun, and love to mosh!! I am a mother of two.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Please post in Books, Music, and Media.


----------

